# 

## hub75

Hej, 
Posiadam w domku instalację alarmową założoną przez Solid, która składa się z centralki Integra 64 + expandery. W pokojach są czujki PIR oraz Dualne, w oknach kontraktony. Problem jest taki, że praktycznie co drugi dzień jak jestem w pracy wzbudza się alarm, w większości poprzez czujki PIR. W pobliżu czujek nie ma żadnych pająków motyli itp latających wynalazków.
Po każdym alarmie wzywam serwis Solida który rozkłada ręce i mówi że nie wie co wzbudziło alarm i jedyne co robią to zmniejszają czułość czujki.

Macie może pomysł co może być przyczyną "samozałączeń" ?


Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## darekw127

Tu masz trochę, tyle, że na temat czujek DSC:

 klik

----------


## slawciol

u mnie w czujki powłaziły malutkie muszki, nazywam je przecinki  :wink: , popsikałem Brosem w okolicach czujek i taki sam problem znikł.

----------


## cookiez

Integra 32

samoczynne wzbudznanie alarmu spowodowane było samoczynnym (ewentualnie powstałym od drgań wiertarki ?) uszkodzeniem na płycie głównej, objawiającym sie spadkiem napięcia zasilania wystawianego do wszystkich czujek

z tego co pamietam sekundowy spadek był z około 14,2V na coś około 13V na wszystkich podłączonych liniach, mierzony bezpośrednio na zaciskach płyty głownej - centrala widziała to jako sabotaz na wszystkich liniach(w historii widocznej na manipulatorze)

płyta wymieniona w ramach gwarancji
po raz pierwszy objawiło sie po około pół rocznym uzytkowaniu podczas wykończeniówki

----------


## niktspecjalny

Trochę dla poprawienia humoru.U mnie solid rozkładał ręce bo zapomnieli ,że pies waży trochę więcej niż 35 kg.Kota jak zostawialiśmy to w strefie alarmowej nic się nie działo.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:  .

----------


## q-bis

> Hej, 
> Posiadam w domku instalację alarmową założoną przez Solid, która składa się z centralki Integra 64 + expandery. W pokojach są czujki PIR oraz Dualne, w oknach kontraktony. Problem jest taki, że praktycznie co drugi dzień jak jestem w pracy wzbudza się alarm, w większości poprzez czujki PIR. W pobliżu czujek nie ma żadnych pająków motyli itp latających wynalazków.
> Po każdym alarmie wzywam serwis Solida który rozkłada ręce i mówi że nie wie co wzbudziło alarm i jedyne co robią to zmniejszają czułość czujki.
> 
> Macie może pomysł co może być przyczyną "samozałączeń" ?
> 
> 
> Z góry dzięki za pomoc.


Posiłkując się opiniami z forum podczas wyboru instalacji alarmowej postawiłem dwa warunki brzegowe:
1. Firma ochroniarska nie będzie instalować systemu;
2. Firmą ochroniarską nie będzie Solid;

----------


## Anna Broc

U mnie  wczał się  sam alarm. Wyjechałam na dłużej  i sąsiedzi informowali mnie że słyszeli sygnał   raz przez kilka dni. Było to latem. Wezwałam instalatora. Prześledziłam zapis kiedy i gdzie się włączał i okazało się że było to zawsze w tym samym pokoju około południa. Pan stwierdizł że czujnik reagował na padające promienie słoneczne. Ustawił czujnik inaczej i usterka znikła.

----------


## Martinezio

> Trochę dla poprawienia humoru.U mnie solid rozkładał ręce bo zapomnieli ,że pies waży trochę więcej niż 35 kg.Kota jak zostawialiśmy to w strefie alarmowej nic się nie działo.   .


To masz spokojnego kota  :ohmy: 
Jak ja swojego zamknąłem na 8 h, to mi 3 razy ekipa przyjeżdżała  :Lol:  Dodam, że też mam czujki "odporne" na zwierzęta, a kocica waży raptem 1,5kg (czujka miała nie reagować na organizmy żywe do 13kg)  :Lol: 
Niestety, kot dostał przymusową eksmisję na czas włączania alarmu  :Lol:

----------


## zygzak

U mnie też solid montował.
W zasadzie jestem zadowolony, zaliczyli tylko jedną wpadkę. Coś źle zaprogramowali na centrali i każde uzbrojenie alarmu wywoływało alarm sabotażowy. Syrena nie wyła ale za to dzwonili z monitoringu że sabotaż a ja   :ohmy:  
Muszę przyznać, że gość, który przyjechał to poprawić sprawiał wrażenie naprawdę znającego się na tej robocie i poprawił błyskawicznie.

----------

